# Re: My F1 Psammochromis riponianus



## vinman63 (Apr 28, 2008)

Psammochromis riponianus is one of the more rare Victorians in the hobby. Only one wild caught pair was brought in the country. I had the opportunity of getting some F1 young adults. I lost almost all of the in a bloat outbreak about 2 months after receiving them . Luckily for me 1.2 survived. I been breeding them here are some pic's of my breeder male and one of my females that drooped her tube down today.

The pic's do represent the true red color of the fish. In the pictures the Male looks more of a red/orange. In person the male has a a deep bright red color to him. I will try to get better pic's of the male. If I do I'll post them on this thread


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

I love the combination of the red/orange on the chest with the aqua/green on the flank through tail and the vivid aqua on the dorsal fin. Beautiful. Is your group C.A.R.E.S. registered Vinman?


----------



## vinman63 (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanx for the good words. I did not and they are some of the very few F1's in the country. The red/orange is a bright red in person


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

This fish isn't A Psammochromis species at all, and surely not the riponiannus as it differs too much in its exernal characters and body color from the real riponiannus species. This is a nice undescribed species
xris


----------



## vinman63 (Apr 28, 2008)

Sorry but that fish was bought right off the guy who brought them into the country . Only one pair came into the US. That fish is a F1. My fish is from the same stock as Kevin's

http://www.african-cichlid.com/Riponianus.htm


----------



## vinman63 (Apr 28, 2008)

http://africancichlidsdotnet.wordpress. ... mochromis/

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/ ... 1318100409






http://forums.eastcoastcichlids.org/sho ... php?t=9344

http://www.cichlidforums.com/showthread ... riponianus


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

yes I know, the identification is wrong, the H.riponiannus is a blue fish with red fin I myself saw some wild fishes in France in 2001 , they were fished in Kenyan shores. this fish( on yur pic) has nothing to see with the fish pictured in the Ole's book ,rock victoria cichlids nor with the fish I saw under this name. The problem in the US is that too much quick identifications have been made without a dental expertise to confirm, the latest was Mbipia mbipi(id in the Us) that was in fact N.greenwoodi(Ole's id). This is the case for this supposedly riponiannus, no studies of the tooth rows and forms have been made as no studies of its morphology so how this has been put into this genus and species???Take more informations and yu'll see that alots of species looks like this fish like for example plagiodon,or lividus or saxicola...
xris 
all yur links shows descendants of the original fish that was brought back by Kent so...this is not more accurate.... 
here's a pic of the original H.riponiannus
http://www.cichlidae.com/gallery/species.php?id=1903


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

vinman63 said:


> Sorry but that fish was bought right off the guy who brought them into the country . Only one pair came into the US. That fish is a F1. My fish is from the same stock as Kevin's


Vinman,
Lawrence K. brought them in as wild-caught. Cory K. has bred a bunch of them. Greg S. expressed his opinion as to what species it is. Christophe M. has doubts about the ID. I got mine from Cory (and lost them to disease last year).

You have a beautiful fish that is not that far removed from the wild. Whether the Psammochromis riponianus identification is correct or not, I'm not sure at all. But the good news is that this species *has* a name in the hobby (right or wrong) and hobbyists are consistently using this name for this fish, so it hasn't been hybridized with something else.

Kevin


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Yes kevin , the most important thing is that this is a new fish with a location Boyanga, this is a valuable strain whatever it may be.
xris


----------



## alanastar (Mar 6, 2006)

20 odd years ago we had a riponiannus in the London zoo conservation project, i sent you the article xris.
some years later i had a fish that was similar to nubila with a green sheen to the flanks but went a velvet black when breeding with bright red anal and caudal fins, and very aggressive. 7males 3 females.
In older fish the jaw became quite wide ! This i believe was an example of the riponiannus kept at the time.

I've always thought this fish looked like the sp.'Migori' red chest


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi Paul Thank you

here are some examples of red belly fish that look quite similar to this H.sp"Boyanga"
http://www.african-cichlid.com/Limax.htm
http://www.aquarium-et-poissons.net/hap ... -limax.php
this is the same species and it looks alot like yur fish
one that look close only in body color
http://www.aiconline.it/foto-ciclidi/vi ... don-m1-681
yu see that identifying a fish just from pix is not obviously always pertinent as many species have the same appearance
The psammochromis genus fishes have a relatively large mouth, in riponiannus, the body color is mostly blue(in stressed condition) black or velvet in dominance with brillant red fins. How this fish(Boyanga) which doesn't have the body color, nor the jaws forms can be called riponiannus as it has nothing in common with this last species. It is for me as calling a Pundamilia macrocephala Haplochromis flameback, this is truly amazing, we can't be more far from the original fish described as riponiannus
xris


----------

